# how long before synthroid starts working



## ssq6801

I had surgery in January, they removed half of my thyroid then 8 days later had other half removed because pathology report came back as follicular variant of papillary carcinoma. The day after my second surgery my doctor put me on synthroid, i took it until appointment with endocrinologist at the end of February. He put me on cytomel for a month while the synthroid was getting out of my system so i could do the RI treatment. At the end of march i had to quit taking any medication and go on low iodine diet. I had my RI pill on april 13. Was able to go back on regular diet on the 15th and can start back on synthroid on the 18th. I was wondering how long does it take for the synthroid to get back in your system. I felt fine until they took me off of it.. so tired of feeing awful.


----------



## joplin1975

I could start feeling the effects of the synthroid about 72 hours after taking it.


----------



## ssq6801

Thank you. I am scheduled to go back to work the same day I start back on my medication. Not really looking forward to going to work with my face and eyes still puffy. lol


----------



## Andros

ssq6801 said:


> I had surgery in January, they removed half of my thyroid then 8 days later had other half removed because pathology report came back as follicular variant of papillary carcinoma. The day after my second surgery my doctor put me on synthroid, i took it until appointment with endocrinologist at the end of February. He put me on cytomel for a month while the synthroid was getting out of my system so i could do the RI treatment. At the end of march i had to quit taking any medication and go on low iodine diet. I had my RI pill on april 13. Was able to go back on regular diet on the 15th and can start back on synthroid on the 18th. I was wondering how long does it take for the synthroid to get back in your system. I felt fine until they took me off of it.. so tired of feeing awful.


It takes about 8 weeks to build back up. Wonder why your doc did not keep you on a wee bit of Cytomel as well?

What do your labs look like? Do you have recent results and ranges for after your RAI?


----------



## joplin1975

ssq6801 said:


> Thank you. I am scheduled to go back to work the same day I start back on my medication. Not really looking forward to going to work with my face and eyes still puffy. lol


I can relate.  I was a mess for while. Just give yourself some time, drink lots of water...the puffy face thing was the first thing that got back to normal for me.


----------



## ssq6801

I was on cytomel 10mcg from the 29th or feb to march 28th.. Didnt like the way it made me feel, heart racing from time to time. My lab work before the RI was TSH 67.81. I dont go back until the 23rd for a scan.


----------



## Andros

ssq6801 said:


> I was on cytomel 10mcg from the 29th or feb to march 28th.. Didnt like the way it made me feel, heart racing from time to time. My lab work before the RI was TSH 67.81. I dont go back until the 23rd for a scan.


Oh, I thought you had the scan already!! I sure hope it comes out clean so you can get back on your Synthroid and get on with life!


----------

